# Udinese - Inter: 12 dicembre 2015 ore 20:45. Tv Sky e Premium



## admin (12 Dicembre 2015)

Udinese - Inter, partita di Serie in programma questa sera, sabato 12 dicembre 2015 alle ore 20:45 allo stadio Friuli di Udine.

Dove vedere Udinese - Inter in tv?

Diretta su Sky, Premium e sui rispettivi servizi online, in streaming.


Seguiranno notizie, formazioni e commenti


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (12 Dicembre 2015)

0-1.


----------



## mefisto94 (12 Dicembre 2015)

Secondo me non la vincono.


----------



## Sherlocked (12 Dicembre 2015)

0-1.


----------



## juventino (12 Dicembre 2015)

0-1 col solito golletto casuale.


----------



## mr.wolf (12 Dicembre 2015)

2 fisso


----------



## Louis Gara (12 Dicembre 2015)

*UDINESE (3-5-2):* Karnezis; Wague, Domizzi, Piris; Widmer, Iturra, Lodi, Bruno Fernendes, Edenilson; Thereau, Di Natale. 
*INTER (4-2-3-1):* Handanovic; Montoya, Miranda, Murillo, Telles; Guarin, Felipe Melo; Ljajic, Jovetic, Perisic; Icardi.


----------



## Roten1896 (12 Dicembre 2015)

Facci un regalo DI NATALE


----------



## Tifo'o (12 Dicembre 2015)

Gol intanto mangiato dall'Inter.

Udinese imbarazzante. Finirà 0-1


----------



## admin (12 Dicembre 2015)

Gol di Icardi...


----------



## Tifo'o (12 Dicembre 2015)

Eccolo il regalo del difensore..Niente è il loro anno


----------



## Gre-No-Li (12 Dicembre 2015)

Mi sa che i cari cugini quest'anno la mettono nello streppo a tutti...


----------



## Tifo'o (12 Dicembre 2015)

Ma sto Handanovic para tutto?


----------



## admin (12 Dicembre 2015)

Pazzesco. Altra mega papera della difesa.

2-0


----------



## Tifo'o (12 Dicembre 2015)

Ma che chiappe.. ma sto Domizzi si è venduto la partita?


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (12 Dicembre 2015)

Domizzi da ufficio indagini...


----------



## Gre-No-Li (12 Dicembre 2015)

Altro regalo di Natale, difesa ridicola...


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (12 Dicembre 2015)

Domizzi si e giocato il 2 per questa gara


----------



## admin (12 Dicembre 2015)

Ciccio Degrado Lodi


----------



## MaggieCloun (12 Dicembre 2015)

Ma perchè Domizzi ha quella maglia? dovrebbe avere quella dell'Inter  .


----------



## Tifo'o (12 Dicembre 2015)

Ma passala a Di Natale asino


----------



## Louis Gara (12 Dicembre 2015)

Se il Napoli non vince con la Roma, sono azzi amari


----------



## mefisto94 (12 Dicembre 2015)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> Facci un regalo DI NATALE



Beh sto Domizzi intanto mi pare un bel pacco.


----------



## goleador 70 (12 Dicembre 2015)

Questi hanno una fortuna infinita


----------



## juventino (12 Dicembre 2015)

Tutto ciò è a dir poco sconcertante. Ormai si è capito che il campionato lo vincono, ma sfido chiunque a dire che non sono la squadra che lo ha vinto con la maggior dose di cul di sempre.


----------



## Cuginastro (12 Dicembre 2015)

Va bene che é la sezione ANTI-INTER ma qui
La fortuna
handanovic
Avversario scandaloso
E questo e quello

Per me è solo un gran rosicare ...e leggere sti commenti é appagante


----------



## Roten1896 (12 Dicembre 2015)

Potrebbero già dargli lo scudetto stasera. Se poi domani gli scontri diretti finiscono in pareggio è un incudine sul campionato


----------



## Nicco (12 Dicembre 2015)

Onestamente l'Inter sorprende per risultati ma ancora non per gioco, i due goal sono due regali dell'avversario.
La vera forza dell'inter sta nell'equilibrio, è una squadra quadrata con una buona difesa, veloce e non molto fisica, il fisico ce lo mette la mediana, non hanno paura a spendere gialli e davanti hanno diversa fantasia e velocità senza dimenticare Icardi che fesso non è.
A mio avviso la maggiore rivale dell'Inter è la Juve che risalirà la china e forse darà del filo da torcere ai nerazzurri.
Napoli e Roma sono incognite.


----------



## juventino (12 Dicembre 2015)

Terzo errore Udinese e terzo gol. Pensavo fosse impossibile vincere una partita 3-0 senza fare assolutamente nulla per meritare la vittoria, ma evidentemente mi sbagliavo.


----------



## admin (12 Dicembre 2015)

Ciccio MegaDegrado Lodi


----------



## Cuginastro (12 Dicembre 2015)

juventino ha scritto:


> Terzo errore Udinese e terzo gol. Pensavo fosse impossibile vincere una partita 3-0 senza fare assolutamente nulla per meritare la vittoria, ma evidentemente mi sbagliavo.



Ahaha certo. Udinese sbaglia e per fair play dovevamo restituire la palla che coraggio a Parlare.....ah 4-0 Brozovic


----------



## juventino (12 Dicembre 2015)

0-4 Brozovic con tiro a giro, pazzesco.


----------



## juventino (12 Dicembre 2015)

Cuginastro ha scritto:


> Ahaha certo. Udinese sbaglia e per fair play dovevamo restituire la palla che coraggio a Parlare.....ah 4-0 Brozovic



Cosa avreste fatto esattamente più dell'Udinese prima del vantaggio?


----------



## Roten1896 (12 Dicembre 2015)

Sono i più brutti della serie A ma sono anche i più forti. Scudetto in saccoccia non hanno nemmeno le coppe


----------



## Cuginastro (12 Dicembre 2015)

juventino ha scritto:


> Cosa avreste fatto esattamente più dell'Udinese prima del vantaggio?



Tipo miracolo di Karnezis e l'Udinese ha tirato con Domizzi oh Domizzi. Handanovic per i fotografi. Poi le partite durano 90 min piú recupero mi insegnano o no?


----------



## juventino (12 Dicembre 2015)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> Sono i più brutti della serie A ma sono anche i più *fortunati*. Scudetto in saccoccia non hanno nemmeno le coppe



Fixed.


----------



## Aragorn (12 Dicembre 2015)

Vabbè raga c'era poca da illudersi, d'altronde abbiam vinto pure noi ad Udine


----------



## goleador 70 (12 Dicembre 2015)

Se avessimo fatto noi la partita dell'inter sarebbe finita 4 a 0 per l'udinese


----------



## juventino (12 Dicembre 2015)

Cuginastro ha scritto:


> Tipo miracolo di Karnezis e l'Udinese ha tirato con Domizzi oh Domizzi. Handanovic per i fotografi. Poi le partite durano 90 min piú recupero mi insegnano o no?



Peccato che anche l'Udinese abbia avuto un'ottima occasione per segnare, di conseguenza 1-1 e palla al centro. Ma tanto ho già capita l'antifona quindi non vado oltre. Godetevi sto scudetto, tanto ormai è chiaro che gli dei del calcio hanno deciso.


----------



## Elsha91 (12 Dicembre 2015)

quanto sono ridicoli gli juventini, mamma mia quanto rosicano


----------



## Sotiris (12 Dicembre 2015)

dopo venti minuti l'Udinese meritava di stare 2 a 0 e l'Inter in 10 per il fallo di Perisic ma questo è il calcio.


----------



## prebozzio (12 Dicembre 2015)

Se l'Inter vince lo scudetto giocando così è la sconfitta del calcio.


----------



## Roten1896 (12 Dicembre 2015)

Sinceramente anche io non capisco sto rosicamento dei gobbi ma dopo 4 scudetti di fila state boni dai che con qualche aiutino vi mandano in champions


----------



## Cuginastro (12 Dicembre 2015)

Sotiris ha scritto:


> dopo venti minuti l'Udinese meritava di stare 2 a 0 e l'Inter in 10 per il fallo di Perisic ma questo è il calcio.



C'era pure illecito strutturale e l'Inter doveva fallire. SerieB . Guido Rossi . Vergogna !


----------



## Sotiris (12 Dicembre 2015)

Cuginastro ha scritto:


> C'era pure illecito strutturale e l'Inter doveva fallire. SerieB . Guido Rossi . Vergogna !



c'erano le intercettazioni su Facchetti, te le sei dimenticate. aggiungi.


----------



## Ma che ooh (12 Dicembre 2015)

No ve prego è tornato l'interista polemico con tutti  





P.s però stavolta ha ragione lui , l'Inter ha fatto 4 gol , come si fa a dire che meritava di perdere


----------



## Milan7champions (12 Dicembre 2015)

Tranquilli che non lo vince l'inter, la juve a rosa completa rimane la migliore, poi Roma e Napoli non molleranno fino alla fine.


----------



## de sica (13 Dicembre 2015)

E' ritornato il bauscia per eccellenza. A ridateme [MENTION=2358]Sir Pilade[/MENTION]


----------



## PrimeraEspadaStark (13 Dicembre 2015)

Secondo me l'Inter non ha rubato nulla. Le partite che sta vincendo e che tanto ci fanno arrabbiare sono quelle che un tifoso avversario spera che perdano. In questi 4 anni sono le stesse che ha fatto la Juve. Venceva vinceva e continuava a vincere. Magari giocando un po' di più a calcio ma una vittoria è una vittoria. Meglio vincere così che magari con favori arbitrali


----------



## Butcher (13 Dicembre 2015)

Partita da ufficio indagini.


----------



## Sir Pilade (13 Dicembre 2015)

Eccomi eccomi!  [MENTION=95]de sica[/MENTION]

Quello che voglio dire è che sicuramente in alcuni casi siamo stati fortunati. Ma se Handanovic fa grandi parate, beh mi dispiace, quella non è fortuna. Quello è avere un portiere di livello. Altrimenti potremmo dire che quando Messi ne salta cinque con tunnel e cose varie il Barcellona è fortunato. Ovviamente è un'iperbole e un'esagerazione però il concetto quello è. 
E poi dai, sicuramente l'Udinese un golletto almeno se lo meritava e poteva farlo (ho Handanovic contro al fantacalcio  ) ma di fronte a una vittoria 4-0 dire che non meritavamo di vincere è pretenzioso, secondo me...


----------



## Jino (13 Dicembre 2015)

Sir Pilade ha scritto:


> Eccomi eccomi!  @de sica
> 
> Quello che voglio dire è che sicuramente in alcuni casi siamo stati fortunati. Ma se Handanovic fa grandi parate, beh mi dispiace, quella non è fortuna. Quello è avere un portiere di livello. Altrimenti potremmo dire che quando Messi ne salta cinque con tunnel e cose varie il Barcellona è fortunato. Ovviamente è un'iperbole e un'esagerazione però il concetto quello è.
> E poi dai, sicuramente l'Udinese un golletto almeno se lo meritava e poteva farlo (ho Handanovic contro al fantacalcio  ) ma di fronte a una vittoria 4-0 dire che non meritavamo di vincere è pretenzioso, secondo me...



Avete meritato, specie nel primo tempo, non certo perchè avete giocato meglio, anzi. Ma perchè quando fai tutti quei regali in serie A meriti semplicemente di perdere. Ieri sera avete stra meritato di vincere perchè l'Udinese ha strameritato di perdere. 

Siete in testa perchè le due squadre meglio attrezzate rispetto a voi (Roma e Juventus) per svariati motivi hanno faticato tremendamente in questi primi mesi mentre voi con grande concretezza e solidità (i numeri stanno li a dimostrarlo) vi siete dimostrati la squadra più squadra.


----------



## Sotiris (13 Dicembre 2015)

esatto, è assolutamente da ufficio indagini.
3/4 gol tutti regalati dall'Udinese che aveva dominato.


----------



## mefisto94 (13 Dicembre 2015)

Sir Pilade ha scritto:


> Eccomi eccomi!  [MENTION=95]de sica[/MENTION]
> 
> Quello che voglio dire è che sicuramente in alcuni casi siamo stati fortunati. Ma se Handanovic fa grandi parate, beh mi dispiace, quella non è fortuna. Quello è avere un portiere di livello. Altrimenti potremmo dire che quando Messi ne salta cinque con tunnel e cose varie il Barcellona è fortunato. Ovviamente è un'iperbole e un'esagerazione però il concetto quello è.
> E poi dai, sicuramente l'Udinese un golletto almeno se lo meritava e poteva farlo (ho Handanovic contro al fantacalcio  ) ma di fronte a una vittoria 4-0 dire che non meritavamo di vincere è pretenzioso, secondo me...





Jino ha scritto:


> Avete meritato, specie nel primo tempo, non certo perchè avete giocato meglio, anzi. Ma perchè quando fai tutti quei regali in serie A meriti semplicemente di perdere. Ieri sera avete stra meritato di vincere perchè l'Udinese ha strameritato di perdere.
> 
> Siete in testa perchè le due squadre meglio attrezzate rispetto a voi (Roma e Juventus) per svariati motivi hanno faticato tremendamente in questi primi mesi mentre voi con grande concretezza e solidità (i numeri stanno li a dimostrarlo) vi siete dimostrati la squadra più squadra.



Nel calcio non esiste la fortuna, o di certo non esiste nel lungo periodo. L'udinese ha sbagliato ma i gol andavano fatti, Icardi non ha sbagliato, Jovetic non ha sbagliato. Adriano ha sbagliato.


----------



## kolao95 (13 Dicembre 2015)

Dopo le prime giornate avevo detto che arriveranno al massimo sesti, ma dopo averli visti contro Genoa e Udinese faccio tranquillamente pubblica ammenda: sono molto più da scudetto loro che la Roma o la Juve. Mancini ha trovato la quadratura e nelle ultime partite le occasioni si sono moltiplicate (ieri soprattutto grazie a Domizzi e co.), tant'è che hanno fatto 4 gol in un campo storicamente ostico come quello di Udine, e certo non si può parlare solo di cu.lo.


----------



## vota DC (13 Dicembre 2015)

Milan7champions ha scritto:


> Tranquilli che non lo vince l'inter, la juve a rosa completa rimane la migliore, poi Roma e Napoli non molleranno fino alla fine.



Per come è messa la serie A vincerà la Fiorentina giusto per fare uno spot a Renzi. Ormai i livelli sono infimi e le rose forti sono in mano a tre mentalità perdenti (Allegri, Sarri e Garcia).


----------



## Roten1896 (13 Dicembre 2015)

Inter in fuga (considerando che è improbabile che la Viola vinca stasera), +4 sul resto del campionato e concluderanno in testa il 2015


----------



## Lollo interista (13 Dicembre 2015)

È inutile nascondersi....ci siamo anche noi,la juve ha qualcosa in più (per tanti motivi) ma ci siamo anche noi,ripeto...e lo si vede se non altro dal GRUPPO (non è retorica,conta tantissimo questa cosa)


----------



## Tifo'o (13 Dicembre 2015)

Lollo interista ha scritto:


> È inutile nascondersi....ci siamo anche noi,la juve ha qualcosa in più (per tanti motivi) ma ci siamo anche noi,ripeto...e lo si vede se non altro dal GRUPPO (non è retorica,conta tantissimo questa cosa)



Sono sempre le squadre con le difese migliori e solide a vincere il campionato. La Juve ha quello che vuoi, ma 1) viene da 4 scudetti 2) Non ho ancora visto nessuna ripresa dei gobbi e contro il Siviglia ho avuto la certezza. 3) Per risalire hanno fatto 5 vittorie consecutive. Nonostante ciò sono molto indietro. Hanno iniziato il campionato perdendo troppo terreno non recupereranno.


----------



## The Ripper (13 Dicembre 2015)

l'Inter merita lo scudo per il mercato fatto
stop


----------



## de sica (13 Dicembre 2015)

Gli gira bene tutto. Tuttavia credo che la juve risalirà prepotentemente


----------

